# knife skills?



## adf777 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm curious about something. I'll be starting Culinary school in a few months, I've worked as a cook before, but haven't had any proper knife training. On average, how long does it take to really master these techniques? It's something I need to be very good at, and really would like it to not take forever to feel comfortable with.

Any advice/comments would be greatly appreciated! :smiles:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Any school with a good program will start you off with skills classes. This will include knife skills. How to do all the classic cuts, knife safety, how to sharpen, wash and store your knives.As far as skill development, that is up to the individuals confidence and aptitude to learn.There is no "average" as you say to master knife work. But at home practice will be a big benefit.

Good luck in school.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Learning knife skills and mastering knife skills are two different things.

With normal aptitude and a fair amount of practice, anyone can learn knife skills fairly rapidly. Mastery, on the other hand, comes years later, if at all.

Even those of us who consider ourselves masters of the knife, if we're honest, have to admit that there are others who can do things with knives that we cannot. If we're doing it right, we're all still learning.

So. Fear not. Take your course, listen to and closely watch your instructors, and practice. Soon, you'll be just fine with a knife.


----------



## adf777 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you both, for the encouraging words.


----------

